# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بازیابی اطلاعات بعد از نصب مجدد ویندوز

## m_zamani

سلام به دوستان 
من یه دیتابیس رو سیستمم داشتم که خیلی مهم بود ولی متاسفانه ازش Backup نگرفته بودم و سیستمم مشکل پیدا کرد و منهم اومدم و سیستم رو کامل Recover کردم در نتیجه کل اطلاعاتم که شامل این دیتابیس sql هم بود پاک شد. حالا میخوام ببینم از دوستان کسی هست که بتونه منو راهنمایی کنه و بگه نرم افزاری هست که بتونه این اطلاعات رو برام برگردونه ؟

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

پیش از اینکه اطلاعاتی توی اون درایو بنویسید نرم افزار icare  رو نصب و تست کنید . ترجیحا روی یک درایو دیگه نصب کنید.

----------


## tel3352404

سلام من یه ویندوز اکس پی داشتم که بوت نمیشد زیاد از کامپیوتر و نرم افزارهای بوت چیزی بلد نیستم به خاطر همین با یه نرم افزار Hirens Boot CD12 میخواستم به اطلاعاتم دسترسی پیدا کنم و اونا رو به درایوی به جز C انتقال بدم و ویندوزمو عوض کنم که متاسفانه پارتیشن بندی درایوهام به هم خورد و تمام درایوهام پاک شد و فقط یه دونه درایو C دارم وکل اطلاعاتم هم هر چی که داشتم (عکس،فیلم،آهنگ...) پاک شده اطلاعاتی که چندساله جمعشون کردم حالا ویندوزمو عوض کردم و من موندم با یه درایو C که فقط توش ویندوز نصبه و هیچی ندارم میخواستم بپرسم آیا میشه اطاعاتم رو برگردونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ تو رو خدا راهنمایی کنید خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید کسی میتونه بگه آیا امیدی به بازگشت فایلهای من هست یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tel3352404

سلام
من یه ویندوز اکس پی داشتم که بوت نمیشد زیاد از کامپیوتر و نرم افزارهای بوت چیزی بلد نیستم به خاطر همین با یه نرم افزار Hirens Boot CD12 میخواستم به اطلاعاتم دسترسی پیدا کنم و اونا رو به درایوی به جز C انتقال بدم و ویندوزمو عوض کنم که متاسفانه پارتیشن بندی درایوهام به هم خورد و تمام درایوهام پاک شد و فقط یه دونه درایو C دارم وکل اطلاعاتم هم هر چی که داشتم (عکس،فیلم،آهنگ...) پاک شده
اطلاعاتی که چندساله جمعشون کردم
حالا ویندوزمو عوض کردم و من موندم با یه درایو C که فقط توش ویندوز نصبه و هیچی ندارم
میخواستم بپرسم آیا میشه اطاعاتم رو برگردونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
تو رو خدا راهنمایی کنید
خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید
کسی میتونه بگه آیا امیدی به بازگشت فایلهای من هست یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اشتباه شما این بوده که از روش نادرستی اقدام به تعمیر بوت ویندوز کرده اید. فقط کافی بود که یک سی دی ویندوز XP رو قرار می دادید و به حالت recovery می رفتید و دستور Fixboot رو اجرا می کردید. برای حل مشکل شما هم اگه فایل مربوطه overwrite شده باشه نمیشه کاریش کرد.

----------


## tel3352404

سلام
از راهنمایی شما خیلی ممنونم و تشکر از اینکه وقتتون رو صرف پاسخ به سوال بنده کردین
من با نرم افزار ریکاوری تمام فایلهلرو برگردوندم اما حدود 50 درصدشون کار میکنه که بازم از هیچی بهتره و جای شکرش باقیه
مثلا فیلمی داشتم که حدود 800 مگابایت حجم داشته و این فیلم رو ریکاوری کردم اما فیلم پخش نمیشه در صورتی که حجم هم داره
بعضی از آهنگها هم همین مشکلو دارن یعنی چندمگابایتی حجم دارن ولی با هیچ پلیری پخش نمیشن و ارور میدن
فایلهایی که با پسوند exe بودن حتی یه دونه هم سالم نمونده اما فایلهای صوتی-تصویری 50 درصدشون کار میکنن
میخواستم بپرسم که آیا راهی هست برای اینکه بتونم اون فایلها رو پخش کنم یا پاکشون کنم؟؟؟؟؟
خیلی ممنون میشم اگه مجددا راهنمایی بفرمائید و در ضمن اگر زحمتی نیست اون روشی که گفتید رو یه خورده مقدماتی تر توضیح بدید تا اگه دفعه بعد این مشکل برام پیش اومد با راه حل شما درستش کنم
بازم ممنون،منتظر جوابتون هستم

----------

